# Asta's training thread



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Click encouraged me to start an Asta training thread. It is humbling to post in this subforum. So many of you are excellent trainers and I really am just a beginner.

Click suggested Asta might be trained to get my medication. Can't do this - I am on 5 different medications and even I have to put the pills in a big pill box once a week so to ensure I get all my meds. Could never ask Asta to distinguish between the bottles, they all look the same.

Next suggestion have Asta bring water to me. This one might be possible.

Steps:

I give the command "Water" - Asta goes to the kitchen.
Asta picks up the water for me
Asta returns to me with the water.

Step one is very doable. Steps 2 and 3 may be difficult.

Step 2 - Pick up water bottle. I tried to get Asta to retrieve for me. He had no interest, just played with the ball or frisbee - keep away. How would y'all suggest that I train him to pick up the water bottle.

Should I start with a dumbbell and try to get him to pick that up, or just try to have him pick up the water bottle.
Do I need a separate command to pick up (which I would gradually phase out if he gets it) Should I just start with using the pick up command for cookies and treats,so that hopefully he will learn to pick up the good things first and then phase into the water bottle?

Then step 3, assuming he is good with the pick up. Return to me with the water bottle, which means he must move with the water bottle in his mouth.

Anyway, this would be very useful and I think it will be a training challenge. I like challenges.

Any advice from you super trainers would be appreciated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw Click's suggestion and am very glad you took her up on it. This is how we can crowd source ideas to help get things happening for each other. I think you might do very well with starting Asta on a dumbbell. since it is new to him he won't carry across the keep away he does with balls and frisbees.


I think I have a thorough discussion of how to teach a forced fetch dumbbell retrieve woven into Javelin's performance training thread, but I will give an overview here for you. Sit on a chair with Asta facing sideways in front of you with his head roughly between your knees. This way you can see what he does. Hold his collar to keep him with you. Start by showing him a cookie just out of reach in front of his nose. Push him towards it using your hand on his collar to help him understand that reaching for the cookie and later the dumbbell and eventually other objects is not optional. This way you will be able to correct him if he makes a mistake. 



Now you will be ready for the dumbbell. If he likes peanut butter or squeeze cheese put a little smear of that on the bit of the dumbbell and then if he investigates and licks at it, give him a very nice treat. Repeat until he will touch the dumbbell without anything on it and fade the treats. Then you will hold the dumbbell a little further away from him and at his head level. Keeping your hand on his collar you will now push him towards the dumbbell as you did with the cookie. This will transfer understanding that the fetch is not optional to the dumbbell. Gradually hold the dumbbell closer and closer to the floor so he has to reach down to pick it up and eventually have him take it off the floor. You should also practice having him take the dumbbell from different places.


Separately teach Asta that coming to you with the dumbbell is not optional. Put him on a leash and give him the dumbbell. Stand facing him while he holds it just a foot or two away so he has to move towards you with it and tell him to come to front. Reward nicely for not dropping the dumbbell and coming close in front of you. If he drops it you will put your hand on his collar and tell him to pick the dumbbell back up and restart the come to front with him holding it. Keep him on leash and work this over short distances until he is reliable for holding it until you take it from him. Now you can add distance for him to get to you. Eventually you will take off the leash.


Once you have those things installed then you can work on sending him to get the dumbbell in different rooms and such much as you taught him to go find your DH when you need him to help you.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Catherine, thank you for the detailed instructions for teaching him with the dumbbell. I can see that this could be a good way for Asta to learn this skill. I will also revisit your Javelin thread as it chock full of information on training. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Bring me a bottle of water is a useful SD skill, one I will be training Noelle to do in the future. I trained my SD Honey to go to the kitchen, open a cupboard, retrieve a Pepsi, bring the Pepsi anywhere in the house, hand the Pepsi to me, return to the kitchen, shut the cupboard door. 

How did I teach this? I started with a sock. Yes, a sock. I taught Honey that she could trade a sock for a treat. First I teased her with the sock, waited for her to bite it, popped a treat in her mouth, and said thank you. We did this a whole lot. Then, oops, I dropped the sock. Well, Honey wanted the sock game to continue, so she picked up the sock. I gave her a jackpot. Soon, I only rewarded her for picking up a dropped sock. 

What this did was teach Honey to trade whatever was in her mouth for a reward. And she learned to help with laundry, as a bonus.

Once we had the idea of trading anything she picked up for a treat, we moved on to a can of Pepsi. Pick it up and give it to me for a treat. I used liverwurst, which Honey loved. I rolled the can on the floor, and made the can seem like something worthwhile. I put liverwurst on the can, so she got the idea she could put her mouth on it. Soon, Honey was picking up the can and handing it to me for treats. It's essentially the trade a sock game, only with a can. Once that concept clicked in her head, and Honey was getting the Pepsi every time, I abandoned the Pepsi.

We worked on open a cupboard door with a tug. I started by dangling the tug and making it interesting, and waited for her to put her mouth on it, C/T. Slowly I raised the criteria until she was pulling the cupboard door all the way open. 

Then we went back to the get a Pepsi game. I alternated between get a Pepsi, and open the cupboard. Then I showed Honey the Pepsi, put it inside the cupboard, and shut the door. I said nothing. I just waited to see what she would do. Honey's tail almost wagged off her butt. She yanked open the cupboard door, grabbed the Pepsi and handed it to me. She was so proud of herself! We had the best party together after that. 

Over the next week, I moved farther and farther from the cupboard door. I moved about a foot at a time. It took about two weeks before Honey would leap off my bed, run to the kitchen, get me a Pepsi, run through the house with it and hand it to me.

There were a few glitches in the matrix, though. Once we were out of Pepsi and the cupboard was empty. Honey went into the recycling bin, got the empty Pepsi box, and dragged it through the house to me. I laughed until I hurt something. For the next week, every time I asked Honey for a Pepsi, she brought me boxes from the recycling bin. Another time, she brought me a bag of carrots instead of a Pepsi. Honey was a character, and I still miss that girl. 

Start with trading objects for a treat, then move on to a water bottle once the idea is established. A dumbbell, a sock, a dish towel with a knot in it, the object doesn't matter. It's the concept of trading for treats that is your starting point. This is a fun trick to train, so keep it fun.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a smart girl Honey was. I like the idea of trading with a reward. Will try to think of something other than a sock as Asta thinks socks are for keep -away. On 2nd thought it might be good to associate the sock with a treat and not something to run away with. It'll have to be a good treat - I know Asta really likes chicken so maybe I will cook up some chicken and make some jerky for him. Thanks Click


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Pick it up*

Asta is now very reliable about picking up treats. Stay, ok, pick it up. I am going to train him on the dumbbell next as Catherine suggests. I decided to go with the dumbbell as it will be something totally new to him, where socks are decided fun.

Catherine gave me some very useful measurements to help me select the dumbbell. Her Javvy and my Asta are about the same size (and they both are black-LOL) I did end up ordering it from training treasures - a little bit pricier than Max200, but felt more comfortable with their measurements (inches instead of cm.)

So am awaiting the dumbbell - for the next step in our training adventures.

Big shout out to Catherine for all her help - here and in PM's.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are very sweet! I hope your dumbbell comes fast and that training with it is fun and successful.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Our first big outing*

It is so wonderful to have y'all for mentors. Really encourages me. So today we went on out first real outing. He has only been out with me to go to the vet. We went to Tractor Supply (about a 20 minute drive from home) He was very good in the car. We stayed in the car in the parking lot and played Look at That. It was successful so a short time outside the car (no further) and more Look at That accompanied by lots of praise. He is a very praise driven dog and was very happy with lots of Good Dogs, hugs, and licks. He managed to do a Jump Up on command and covered my face up with kisses. Good boy Asta.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That sounds like a great outing. It is truly better to do small steps like that than to just fly through the front door of the store. Both of my spoos love a jump up on command (give hugs is my order) as a reward.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Good job going out on your first outing. That was successful. Look at that is my favorite way to help Noelle remember to engage with me in distracting situations. I'm glad you chose to take your first outing in a tiny step, rather than trying to go too far too fast. It reminded me of a Donna Hill video that helped me understand how important it is to split dog training criteria into small pieces. As you move forward with training Asta, I hope you'll keep this in mind. You're going down the right track and heading in the right direction. Yay for you!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the video, Click. Am a splitter - Asta does so much better that way. Try not to do too much at any one time. Once I get him reliable in the Tractor Supply parking lot, I will try to move to an introduction of shopping carts outside the store.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

While waiting for the dumbbell to arrive we have been practicing the basics again - Asta needed a refresher course, especially on stay.

We went back to Tractor Supply and made it to the scary shopping cart area, then just into the front of the store. People of course wanted to visit with Asta and he very much wanted to greet them. I put him in a sit several times and it was wiggling butt and up off the sit. Stay didn't seem to work. He wouldn't take treats at all (he is very praise driven) So we had a good, longer sit and it was time to fly away. When we got to the SUV, it was time for jump up and lots of kisses.

I think next time, I will just reinforce what he has learned so far.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This all can feel like the one step forward two steps back game a lot of the time. I think you did well to get something better of a sit and stay, and then leave on that. A lot of training is to know how not to push things too far and how to make sure there is something wonderful to praise in the last thing you did!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Since sit/stay is too difficult in that environment, work on Look at That. What I found useful with the Look at That game was it gave Noelle permission to feel distracted, and trained her to re-focus on me, at the same time. It's a brilliant game. Look at that extremely interesting thing over there, now look at me for a reward. Noelle is now able to nod at interesting stuff and then turning back at me. Train Look at That. Donna Hill on YouTube has the best video I've ever seen on how to train it. Look at That is in my top five most valuable things I've trained Noelle. 

Loud banging cart? Look at that!
Screaming toddler? Look at that!
Barking dog? Look at that!
Squirrel running past? Look at that!

Acknowledge that the environment is full of interesting things, and at the same time, connect with me. That's what the Look at That game does for your dog. Instead of fighting the dog's distraction, nagging for sit, sit, sit, sit, and getting frustrated, you have a chance to use distractions to your advantage. As a SD, you also have something you can use if you're presented with a suddenly challenging situation for your dog.

Noelle and I went to a shopping mall recently. There were stylized mannequins in all the windows. Vaguely human shapes, all in black, wearing clothes. They were kinda creepy for me. Poor Noelle stopped in her tracks and just froze. What the h3ll are those? She was getting freaked out, so I laughed and said, "Look at that!" And as soon as I did, the spell was broken. Oh, those are things I should look at, and then... oh, that's right, Mom's here. I'm not by myself. We're ok, let's go shopping.

Next time you're at the store, practice look at that. Sit/stay can wait. I'd like Asta to tune into your wave length outside the store, and Look at That helps with that a lot.

Now, about training around cooing strangers. This is the hard part. Cooing strangers are not helping you train your dog. Cooing strangers are actively sabotaging what you're trying to do. They get in your space, and try to pet your dog, and now your dog is more cranked up, and everything falls apart. Practice taking steps to avoid the cooing crowd.

The protocol for training service dogs around the cooing strangers. 
(If Level 1 doesn't work, move on to Level 2, etc.)

Level 1. No eye contact with strangers and treat them like a kitchen table, eyes on your dog.
Level 2. Take several quick steps in the opposite direction while telling you dog to heel.
Level 3. Turn your back to the stranger (if safe, if cooing stranger is scary, do not do this.)
Level 4. Pretend to scold your dog, "No flirting!" (Train this at home with high level rewards so "No Flirting" actually means, "OMG, Mom's got chicken!")
Level 5. Make a stop sign motion with your hand, "We're training right now. We need space."

There is no level 6. Level 6 is you leaving the situation. Asta is training to be your SD. SD's are trained to ignore people who want to say hi and focus on their handler. Training SD's to ignore strangers starts with you learning to ignore the cooing public. I basically treat cooing strangers like furniture. Most of the time, Level 1 gets the point across.

I've trained myself, a cooing strange is my cue to pay closer attention to Noelle. Classical conditioning works on people, too!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Guess what arrived today - Asta's dumbbell. It is the perfect size (Thank you Catherine) Now a new training adventure. I have already been luring him to my hand and he had a really good sniff at the dumbbell. Happy.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Progress report: Have started on the dumbbell. Am grateful that he does not seem to think it's a toy. He will now pick it up and drop quickly. Next will try to get him to, as y'all say, go to front so he knows I am serious and try to get him to drop into my hand. 

Outings: We have had another visit to Tractor Supply and he did much better than he was before. A little out front of me, hard to make him heel but he will turn his head back to me to check in. When he does that I tell him to come and get him back by my side.

I am finding that so much depends on me being calm and patient. Look for the little improvements and build on them .

Once again, I thank y'all for your training/performance posts. PF is awesome.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

It sounds like Astas training is going awesome. I love to hear about how Asta's training is going.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*New command for my depression*

"Stay close" is my new command for Asta to come and stay with me until he is released. Asta already had a good basis on the behavior so I just put the command with it and taught him to stay until release. Having him with me really helps me with depression. I pet him (which is very relaxing to me) and he will situate himself pressed up to me. He often will put his head on my leg and look up at me with his beautiful questioning eyes.

Otherwise we are still struggling with the dumbbell. Working now on getting him to "hold" the dumbbell. He is very good with "pick it up"


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Claire try having Asta take the dumbbell from you while you sit in front of him. You can hold one hand under his snout lightly and pet him with the other while soothingly telling him "good hold." Start with just 3-5 seconds of that and then tell him "give" and take the dumbbell with one hand while giving him a cookie with the other. Gradually increase the duration as his hold improves. Try not to let him drop it. If he does say oops and have him take it right away then shorten the duration a tiny bit. Once he is good on the hold then you can start to add some movement while he holds it. I would put him on a leash for this and just back away from Asta one step while you tell him come and hold. After that have him take it off the floor and come one or two steps to you with it. Be patient with working each of the parts and gradually combine them and he will get the idea.This is essentially what I had to do with Javelin for the dumbbell and am doing now for gloves (and other things). You are doing just great!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I love "stay close!" What a beautiful task for him to do. Keep taking Asta on training missions. Remember that loose leash walking is what you need for SD work, not formal heeling. Calling him back to you when he's distracted or out of position is the right thing to do. 

Are you going into the store, or still working outdoors?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I love "stay close!" What a beautiful task for him to do. Keep taking Asta on training missions. Remember that loose leash walking is what you need for SD work, not formal heeling. Calling him back to you when he's distracted or out of position is the right thing to do. 

Are you going into the store, or still working outdoors?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Click - what we are doing is the loose leash walking. He turns his head and checks in with me every few steps. We have gone inside Tractor Supply twice now. He has been very good (once he got over the scary shopping carts) Still folks want to pet him. Do you think it is time to get a Service Dog in Training vest?
Oh - I see on the weather that you have been having a time of it again this year. Hope that you and Noelle are safe and warm.

Hey Lily - thanks again for your thoughtful explanation of how to teach "Hold" with the dumbbell - hopefully that will make things easier.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

If you don't want people to pet Asta, it's time to get an "In training" vest. I really like Raspberry Field raspberryfield.com. They have simple capes that I used for Noelle as a puppy and for my last SD, Honey. 

Patches I like: https://www.amazon.com/SERVICE-Touc...eative+Clam&rnid=2528832011&s=gateway&sr=8-19

https://www.amazon.com/SERVICE-Pood...eative+Clam&rnid=2528832011&s=gateway&sr=8-61

https://www.amazon.com/TRAINING-Bla...ative+Clam&rnid=2528832011&s=gateway&sr=8-136

Noelle has three patches from CreativeClam. They custom made Noelle's patches for me, which reminds me that I need to find a tailor who will sew them on properly. My sewing skills were learned in Girl Scouts a gazillion years ago, and I wasn't any good at it then, either.

The weather... It was 75 and sunny yesterday. Now there's six inches of snow on the tulips. The snow is heavy and the consistency of Margarita, kind of a slushy glop. It'll melt tomorrow. The latest I've ever seen it snow was Mother's Day. I'm sure one day Chicago will say, "You've never seen it snow after Mother's Day? Hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Phrases*

I have noticed that Asta seems to respond better to phrases - Come on - instead of come, Sit yourself down, instead of sit, Pick it up, wanta treat (his favorite) Strangely enough he is able to discriminate between Stay and Stay Close, Get down which on the bed means get off and in other places means a traditional down. Before each phrase I say his name in keeping with the thread we have had recently. It does focus him. Just thought this was a bit funny - those phrases. My next will be Go on, ignore that for when I am in Tractor Supply or Lowes (our next destination)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope you and Asta enjoy your trip to Lowe’s.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Generalizing "Help Me" - first steps*

It came to me that I ought to teach Asta to go get a stranger and lead him or her to me when I go into crisis.

We went to Tractor Supply as he is very comfortable there.

I enlisted the help of a woman.

I sat down, dropped the lead and said "Help Me"
Stranger called Asta and showed him a cookie.
Asta went to get the cookie. Asta got the cookie.
She walked over to me with Asta as I called him. Another cookie and a praise party.

More practice here needed with a variety of strangers.
Then get him to lead back. I guess I need another cookie held in front of him to do that.

But I was very happy at this first attempt.

So nice that the woman helped us. People are usually so nice at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Good thinking for training Asta to bring you help. It's a critical skill. You did a fantastic job, again. 

If you're going to train Asta to seek the help of a stranger, you might consider getting a sign made that Asta can carry in his mouth with a rope. The sign has a Medical Alert symbol on it. Sign says, "MY PERSON NEEDS YOUR HELP! FOLLOW ME!" Bring the sign to a stranger, drop the sign on the floor. Sign has printing on both sides. 

This will only work if you can, in the middle of a crisis, remember to put the sign in Asta's mouth. If you cannot remember, and that's fine too, Asta can wear a sign at all times that says, "IF I AM ALONE MY PERSON NEEDS YOUR HELP! FOLLOW ME! with the same medical alert symbols on it. Sign is around Asta's neck and printed on his cape.

Otherwise you run the risk of people thinking Asta is a loose dog and not trying to get help. The last thing you want is people shooing this weird dog away when you need help. 

Good on you for thinking about it, and even more good on you for actually training it. I'm proud of you. Keep it up. Onward!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Click, thank you for the encouragement - it means a lot to me. I would have never thought of a sign or printing on the cape - what a great idea. Think I will start by using the sign around his neck - get him used to wearing it. I usually am not that much together to put the sign in his mouth. ((HUGS))


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Claire I was so impressed by how well Asta has learned to bring your husband and found the idea of having a dog trained to seek and bring help to be a really uniquely useful skill that I have been thinking about how to train this ever since. You and Click have given me great ideas this morning!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Another alert option is a bringsel stick. You wear this on your pants on a quick release. You say, I need help. Asta gets the bringsel stick and delivers it to a stranger. The stick has printed information that you need help with medical symbols. Here's a diabetes alert dog using a bringsel stick.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

And here's where you can buy one. https://www.activedogs.com/product/750/bringsel-stick/

To train this, get your treats ready. 
Encourage Asta to get the stick off the floor. Treat. Repeat.
Encourage Asta to get the stick off your belt. Treat repeat.
Encourage Asta to deliver this stick to your husband. Treat. Repeat.
Encourage Asta to deliver this stick to your husband when you are out of sight. Treat. Repeat.
Encourage Asta to deliver this stick to a stranger. Treat. Repeat.
Encourage Asta to deliver this stick to a stranger while you are out of sight. Treat. Repeat.

The stick can have a sign on it, and the sign is no longer your responsibility to give to your dog in a crisis. You just ask for help and Asta finds it.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Click for the stick suggestion. But if you knew how difficult it is going trying to get him to hold his dumbbell even now. So I think asking him to pick up the stick and then take it to a stranger may be out of his bounds. I do think I can train him to go to a stranger when I give the "Help Me" command so we will be going with the sign on Asta. Think that is the best way forward for me and my boy.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Nudge to take medication*

Surprise surprise - Asta already knows this! I have a morning routine which includes taking my medication. If I do not go through the routine Asta will nudge me and nudge me until I do. Same thing after dinner routine and bedtime routine. He will nudge me and nudge me. Note even tho these routines include taking Asta out - he will not nudge me except when I don't do the routines. All other times he wants to go out he will use his potty bells. I just didn't get that nudging meant routine - stupid hooman (as Poppy would say)


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Good on you for being so observant. And good on Asta for recognizing your routine.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Asta's 2nd trip to Lowes*

Lowe's is a very scary place for Asta. He is really comfortable at Tractor Supply which is a much smaller shop. Anyway, we braved the heat to go to Lowe's again. He was good at the door which we had practiced before. I had to pick up some charcoal for my husband so I had the dreaded cart with me. Got the charcoal and went down another aisle. After the other aisle I could tell he was nervous so cut short the visit. Checked out (he was fine with that) and came back to the truck with lots of good boys and jump ups when we reached there.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I love how you are so aware of how Asta is feeling. Noelle hated shopping carts in her early months. I took her to the dollar store a lot just to visit the shopping carts. Go in, do one thing, leave with success, is the best path forward for now. I'm also pleased you had a celebration at the truck. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Click - I am a firm believer that communications are not just down the leash but up the leash. I can so often sense what he is feeling as he projects on the leash. We bonded very early and I think that has helped me to understand him - and with Asta that is paramount. I realize his boundaries, what he can and can not do - he lets me know. Now with the water bottle training, I am going to go directly to training with the water bottle. I hope to communicate that this is an important task, not just an exercise. That has served me well in the past.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Working just at threshold is really important. It sounds like you are dong a great job pushing that boundary tiny bit by tiny bit which is just what you need to do to help him learn and to be able to keep working under higher and higher levels of distractions and such.


It is wonderful you two have such a strong bond and that you can build on it so Asta can help you more and more.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Since it’s just my husband and me, I was inspired by your thread to start training Buck to “find DH”. My problem is he won’t leave my side. He will happily follow me to “find DH”. Not sure how to break this down. He enjoys playing “find me” in the yard.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Mfmst - I think it is great when you can ask your dog to go to another person, whatever the underlying need. 

First off, you need Buck to know that DH can also be a source of food and treats. Have DH feed him, if you are used to feeding him. Make sure DH has high value treats all the time. When Buck goes to DH, he will get treats. Dad = food, treats.

With my "Help Me" command, I would say help me, husband would calll him (praise and cookie) then my husband would lead Asta to me. More cookies and praise party. When he started to get reliable about finding my husband, we phased out the cookie. Then we worked on Asta leading back to me, Husband would start to walk slowly and then let Asta take the lead. Asta is a good leader - he checks back frequently to be sure the person is following him. When they got to me, big praise party. Then phased out the part where husband would call him. Then it was "Help Me, Find dad" Phased out the find Dad part and voila.

To teach this you and your husband will have to work together with Buck. I would start with you guys by teaching that when your husband calls - he must go to the husband. My Asta is my velcro dog, but he will go to my husband when he calls. That is your basis.

Good luck, this is a great skill to learn. It will take time and patience but know you guys can do it.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Listening to Asta or Stupid Me (again)*

Asta told me how to train him to bring me a water bottle. When I give him goodies in the kitchen, he will race to my room, on the bed, lick lick lick the goodie, nibble on the goodie. This giving a treat in the kitchen and racing to my room with the treat is exactly the behavior I want. I can shape this behavior and put a command on it.

So dry run - low expectations. Taped a piece of turkey to the water bottle (when he wasn't looking or in the kitchen) Led Asta to the loaded water bottle. When he grabbed it I said "Bottle" (The "water" command means something different, so I had to have a new term)

Sure enough Asta grabs the water bottle and races to my room, on my bed, lick lick lick the turkey, starts to nibble on the turkey. I say "Bottle" again and take the bottle and drink some water. Gave Asta back the water bottle. Eventually he became bored, but hey, I had the water bottle.

Asta can do this, I can do this. We just need some time and many many reps slowly cutting back the amount of turkey taped to the bottle.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Asta's Mom said:


> Asta told me how to train him to bring me a water bottle. When I give him goodies in the kitchen, he will race to my room, on the bed, lick lick lick the goodie, nibble on the goodie. This giving a treat in the kitchen and racing to my room with the treat is exactly the behavior I want. I can shape this behavior and put a command on it.
> 
> So dry run - low expectations. Taped a piece of turkey to the water bottle (when he wasn't looking or in the kitchen) Led Asta to the loaded water bottle. When he grabbed it I said "Bottle" (The "water" command means something different, so I had to have a new term)
> 
> ...


I'm so impressed, Asta is a smart poodle.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Skylar I don't really think I train, I shape behaviors. I am so much more impressed with the great trainers and dogs on PF -- You and Babykins, Catherine and Lily + Javelin, Click'N'Treat and Noelle, Eclipse and Fallon, and probably some I have forgotten to name.

It took me about 6 months to figure this one out after failure and failure with a dumbbell. 
I really think Asta tells me what he can do and it is up to me to figure it out and how to work the desired behavior with what he is telling me.

He is sure is smarter than me - LOL


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

That is absolutely awesome! Your creative thinking is giving me thoughts on how to train Noelle differently. Look at what she's already doing, and pay attention to how to modify it. You get extra points for that one. You managed to combine get the bottle with take it to a location, all at once. I can honestly say, I never would have thought of that.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

*Progress report*

Thought I would update this thread and give myself some markers and goals.

What we know: "Help Me" - fetch DH and lead him to me ; Nudge for medication (Asta is always right. When he nudges, I check the clock - sure enough time) ;
"Stay Close" - lie next to me applying pressure til released.

What we are working on: Good manners when out and about - good at Tractor Supply but Lowe's is a VERY scary place ; Generalizing the "Help Me" command so I can use it if necessary when we are out and about ; "Bottle"- right now he will bring me a loaded water bottle - and breakthrough, he will find me no matter what room I am in. I have been using It's Yer Choice when he brings the water bottle to me and he always chooses the peppermint over the bottle. That leaves the bottle for me (no I don't eat the turkey- LOL)

All in all, right now, I am very pleased with where we are at.

Thank you all for reading and commenting on this thread. It really helps me out to have your support and suggestions.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

What a good boy! And excellent training you are doing! :adore:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow! Way to go! I haven't been able to keep up on this thread but just read the last bit. And I am impressed. Well done. Good boy Asta! :adore:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m very impressed too. Shaping is a very important tool for training and one that often takes creativity and watching your dog carefully. 

That’s huge that he will look to find you with the bottled water, no matter what room you’re in.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For the kinds of things you are working on I think shaping is brilliant. Keep observing Asta and I am sure he will show you many offered behaviors that you can take advantage of.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Keep doing what you are doing. I'm so pleased to hear how much Asta is helping you. And what Skylar and Catherine said! Shaping is amazing. Watch what he's already doing that's helpful and build on it. You're doing great. Proud of you, friend.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta is bored with his current training. I can tell as he loses attention and you can tell he just wants to wander away. I usually mix up his training sessions but I am seeing this boredom after just a few little training tasks. So Asta is telling me he is bored and I decided to give him something new to try. Bought one of those yoga mats that roll up so you can carry it on your shoulder. He never knows when I am going to put down the mat. I so like the idea of a really solid stay and I believe Asta can get this. Will be oh so helpful when we are out and about in situations where he needs to settle down.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes, a mat addiction is one of the most useful things I've trained Noelle. I created it over several weeks. While she was on the mat, she got a treat every other second for half an hour. Step off the mat and the treat dispenser disappeared. I moved it up to every third second, then gradually, gradually, until she got a treat every few minutes at random. Now she dives on the mat and stays put.

When Noelle gets bored with training, I start working on stupid dog tricks. It changes my attitude toward training so we can get out of a rut. Noelle just learned how to lie down when I show her the word, "Down." Looks like my dog can read. Funny stuff. She also just learned to grab a tissue out of a box and hand it to me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So cool! I've been using a ratty old mat around our house, pairing it with the "Go to your bed" command to build on a behaviour that Peggy was already starting to offer. All my past dogs have had an actual dog bed to go to when asked, but this is the first time I'm using more of a placeholder, thinking it might be a useful anchor for cafe patios, etc. I've never had a dog that would just lounge out and about (at least not until their senior years), and have always envied those who did.

I look forward to hearing more about your progress and will be sure to read through this thread for tips. Great work!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

This is part of the PM I sent to Click, I thought it would be good to post it here to as it is a cool story:

Since the covid I have been working on our property with Asta on the leash. His leash manners are seldom used as we have a big property that is meadows and woods and I pretty much just let him run off leash. To work on leash manners I have been using our big oval drive. Anyway he wasn't doing very good - ranging out in front of me, acting up and last week for some reason I said, "Asta, Stay close, Asta, Stay close" As you know this is an indoor bipolar command to lean on me and apply pressure. So, I said this twice and Asta came back to me and walked in a perfect heel. This dog amazes me. He knows the same commands in different situations. I was wowed!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! Smart boy, Asta! And good thinking, Claire.

I recently tried using an indoor command ("Go to your bed!") when calling Peggy in from the backyard. Usually she plays games at the door, but she shot straight in, past me, through the kitchen to the living room and onto her mat. I love how excited they get when they understand what we want from them.

Will you continue to use the "stay close" command now for heel? Or possibly use "stay close heel" for a while before phasing out the "stay close" part?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I think using Stay close Heel is an excellent option with phasing out of Stay close. Thank you for suggesting it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

One of my set up cues for Noelle is "Get close." I think I got that one from Catherine. My favorite way to train heeling takes nothing more than you walking in a large rectangle while carrying the best treats imaginable. Say nothing to the dog. Start walking a rectangle pattern. When the dog arrives in heel position, feed treats with your left hand and keep walking. One treat after another, after another, while the dog is with you in heel, and praise with happy talk. If the dog goes out of heel position, the treats go away. But you keep walking in a large rectangle in silence. When the dog comes back into heel, treats come back, happy talk comes back. Dog leaves, treats go away. You keep walking.

If your treats are high enough value (leftover pot roast, chicken, liver...) the dog will discover that hanging out in heel position with you is rewarding. It's the dog's choice to be in heel position and get praise and snacks. When the dog chooses to do a behavior, they are reinforced twice: once by your food and praise, and second by satisfying their desire. This is called "choose to heel" and it's one of Noelle's favorite games. Eventually you fade out the food to every other step together, then every third step together, and so on. Plan on fading out the food over several weeks, not minutes.

Once the dog gets good at choose to heel you can add the game called get rid of the poodle. This involves changing speed to see if you can trick the dog into leaving heel. I pretend that the last thing I want with me is a poodle. "Who invited you here? You again? Maybe I can outrun you. Ah ha! I did it! I got rid of the poodle. Wait, what are you doing here?" Noelle laughs. I laugh. We have a great time playing this game.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wanted to give an update as a couple of new members have asked about service dog training and have PM'd me. I've been lazy about updating this thread. Sorry to my readers.
I love the many games that work into training. Noelle's getting a kleenex is awesome.

Wanted to let you all know that on command Asta will go to the kitchen, get the water bottle and return to me!!!
Only bump along the way was me expecting Asta would use one route returning with the bottle. When I observed him he was taking a different route. Made sure I reinforced that it was okay to use the route he decided on.
Bottle command end piece. It's yer Choice.with some scrumptious treats. Peppermints are the all time favorite.
And tons of praise, praise, praise. All things good. On the whole, once I started listening to Asta and shaping behaviors went a lot quicker than I imagined.
This is a great game for the covid time.

Walking (Heelimg) in a rectangle is another neat thing we are learning to do. Can hardly wait until he gets solid enough to play get Rid of the Poodle. Now that sounds like fun.

Get on your mat is going very well. Not 100% reliable but I have seen real improvements. Get on your mat and I become the treats falling from the sky. Then I will sit or lie near to him on the mat and that is the best reward ever.

As always, thanks to my mentors here on PF. I'd be lost without y'all.
Suggestions for the next training objective? Chime in.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, you'll get to the get rid of the poodle game. Just keep doing what you're doing. Once Asta knows heel, you can pretend you're trying to get rid of him. Only play it if your dog likes you being silly, not all dogs do. Noelle really likes it when I laugh and play with her during training. So, "Ew! A poodle!" makes her happy and playful. 

As far as a new game, how about teaching Asta to down faster than fast?

For Open obedience, Noelle needs to learn to drop on recall. Run toward me, lie down when I say, finish running to me and sit in front. I need to teach her both how to lie down at a distance, and to lie down instantly at speed. So, I throw a treat to send Noelle away, and call her to me for another treat a few times. Then, I throw a treat, when she is coming back toward me, I ask for a down, then throw a treat for her to chase the opposite direction. It's a ping pong game. Throw treat left, when Noelle is on her way back to me, down. Throw a treat right. Down. Throw a treat left. Repeat. It's teaching her to down very fast so she can chase the next treat.

We are now at the more advanced version where I throw a treat, call come and almost instantly call down, then I throw a treat behind her if she lies down. If she doesn't lie down, I pause a second, ask for her to touch my hand, pet her head, and go back to the toss a treat/down game. Every so often, I do an actual formal drop on recall and give the treat in front. I am thinking after 10,000 repetitions of the toss treat down game she should get the hang of drop on recall. 

I think Asta might like the fast moving throw a treat/down/ throw a treat game. It's fast moving and you can do it indoors. It's too hot to do anything outside right now.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Click - silly could be Asta's middle name. Sometimes he just likes to amuse me. Sometimes it is just a funny face, sometimes nudging my butt which is a sneaky silly behavior. I let him be silly pretty much wqhenever except when we are training. The guy likes a break from his job which I can totally understand.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

"On the whole, once I started listening to Asta and shaping behaviors went a lot quicker than I imagined. "

For sure! Listening to them always works better than acting like a drill Sergent. I too have an OT Service Dog, but somehow just found this thread He loves nothing better than training, and doing his favorite work and tasks.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

@kontiki does the OT stand for Occupational Therapy?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Fenris-wolf said:


> @kontiki does the OT stand for Occupational Therapy?


OT is Owner Trained  I did have trainers help me, by training me what to do when I needed help


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

kontiki said:


> OT is Owner Trained  I did have trainers help me, by training me what to do when I needed help


Okay, thank you


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

You never know when you will need rock solid commands. The other day, I slipped on the 1/2 step into the kitchen and fell literally face down, bloody nose (took forever to stop) Bruising all over you can imagine it better than I can tell it. Well, Asta did his job - nosed me a couple of times - I looked up there was Asta - told him to "Help Me" and he dutifully went and got my DH. This was the very first command I taught Asta and we train on it 3-4 times a week Cause you never really know when you will need it. Good boy, Asta - have some turkey


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> You never know when you will need rock solid commands. The other day, I slipped on the 1/2 step into the kitchen and fell literally face down, bloody nose (took forever to stop) Bruising all over you can imagine it better than I can tell it. Well, Asta did his job - nosed me a couple of times - I looked up there was Asta - told him to "Help Me" and he dutifully went and got my DH. This was the very first command I taught Asta and we train on it 3-4 times a week Cause you never really know when you will need it. Good boy, Asta - have some turkey


I'm sorry to hear that you slipped. GOOD BOY, ASTA, enjoy your turkey.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ouch! Hope you're healing up okay.

Good boy, Asta.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Great news about Asta. Interesting. ... I too have found that some of the first commands I taught are the best remembered


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry you had such a painful test of Asta's training, but so thrilled to hear he did his job so very well. I hope you are healing up well.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh my! I hope you are healed now and what a good boy Asta was.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Well we have decided on the next bit of training - "Brace" - hold still, allow me to put my hands on Asta - apply pressure until I can pull myself up, using Asta to brace. I think that this will be a very useful command in my bag of tricks. 
For training I will teach it in smallbits and then run them together when it seems like the right time. Really once again, for the most part, I will be shaping behavior.
Can hardly fathom how much Asta and I have worked on various commands. He can get very bored -new commands are fun. Useful too - this will give us another chance to train during the covid..
Thanks to all my mentors - I couldn't have done this on my own.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Asta's Mom said:


> Well we have decided on the next bit of training - "Brace" - hold still, allow me to put my hands on Asta - apply pressure until I can pull myself up, using Asta to brace. I think that this will be a very useful command in my bag of tricks.


I have forgotten how old Asta is? They need to be at least 2 years old for their bones, etc to have formed enough to do this. And please research where you apply the pressure for bracing so that you do not damage your dearly beloved dog! I was taught it should only be on the shoulders, if they are strong enough and you do not weigh too much. 

Please be really specific so that someone else doesn't try something you are suggesting without proper form.

Cheers! And good for you for SD training


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry you fell, outstanding job for Asta. I've been super busy with work, so I only found this thread thanks to the new service dog section. Now it will be easy to keep a look out for amazing Asta updates.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m just getting caught up too ......OMG I was shocked when I read you fell. I hope everything has healed and you’re okay. What an amazingly good boy Asta is to follow his command to get help in a real emergency.

I had read up several years ago about using a dog as a brace like this. I definitely encourage you to research it carefully first to be certain all the requirements are in place.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So now I have fallen twice and Asta was there for me. 
On the Brace command I am looking for a little help with ups and downs by pressing him on the shoulders (not hard) to remain still and allow me to apply a little pressure enough to help me with my balance issues. 
I will do some reading and take it from the pros. Haven't started training this so no big deal if the research shows me that this may not be a good idea.
This is separating the wheat from the chaff - this is where my mentors can set me on the right track - what may work - may won't.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

After reseaching Brace I discovered that Asta was really not cut out for this dubious command.So now we are back to what Asta can do for me. Looking back is a good way to see all our success and what didn't work for some reason. I am always amazed by how quickly Asta learns a shaped behavior. It is hard with the covid to get out and about. I am kinda thinking this will have to be learned again when we are safe again. Very frustrated to get partial success and then not being able to train is a let down. Still am looking for the positive and that right now is working on his basic commands.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I suspect that for many of us the weight ratio between us and a spoo is not so safe for them if we need them to bear our full weight. I do use a light hand on Javelin's withers for balance when standing from an awkward position but I just lightly rest my fingertips on his shoulders. Think about whether that would be something Asta could do for you. I taught it because I was teaching a stand stay for novice and utility exercises anyway and you can touch the dog in novice to set them up. He took to it very easily.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Asta's Mom, I am so glad that you looked into that ability with the weight on your dear spoo. . Sorry that the result is a no-go, but better safe than sorry. You two are an awesome team, and learning what works is the best!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Well now I have fallen four times Doctor is trying to figure this out. Had a CT, no results (thank God) It is funny as I wobble and about 10 sec later I fall. The wobble/then fall comes too quick for me to do anything to stop the fall - I think it is a Balance problem. I will add the touch on wiithers as that could really be helpful - wobble then help balance and maybe I won't fall as much- thanks Catherine.
So should stay on topic my Asta was there for me every time. Good boy Asta - have some chicken.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Asta's Mom said:


> Well now I have fallen four times Doctor is trying to figure this out. Had a CT, no results (thank God) It is funny as I wobble and about 10 sec later I fall. The wobble/then fall comes too quick for me to do anything to stop the fall - I think it is a Balance problem. I will add the touch on wiithers as that could really be helpful - wobble then help balance and maybe I won't fall as much- thanks Catherine.
> So should stay on topic my Asta was there for me every time. Good boy Asta - have some chicken.


Hope everything turns out all right. Good boy, Asta.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Good on you for having a CT scan. Glad it didn't show anything scary. I do hope you are able to figure out why you're falling and make it stop. My service dog, Honey, used to sense when I was about to fall and lead me to a chair. Perhaps there was a change in my posture? Once I realized Honey was alerting, I added the cue, "find rest," and she would lead me to the nearest chair. Very helpful when myasthenia gravis was out of control. It's better now, because of new medication, so I don't fall anymore. 

I wonder if Asta could learn to "find rest" for you. But, from what you are describing there might not be enough time. I do hope you solve this. Hugs.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you fall, or faint then fall?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Claire I just started doing some DVD workouts to improve balance and overall fitness. Most of the workouts are done using a chair and you either sit or lean on the chair. I think it is helping me to increase my sense of balance while still being gentle and non-scary. I decided I needed something like these videos since I spend so much time at home and felt I was losing some level of fitness. If anyone is interested in knowing more about the videos PM me and I will tell you more. I didn't want to turn this thread into an advertisement.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have also had Tai Chi recommended to me for balance and strength.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes Tai Chi is very gentle and does work the core balance muscles. I have done it in the past, but now have no instructor for it. I like the guy who made these videos since he has a really nice attitude and doesn't make you feel like you should be kicked out of his "gym" if you can't keep up at first.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Well,with the covid training is going in new directions. - things that we can do together and have some fun. After reading, I now am working on this command "Rest" I needed instructions to get this to work. It basically means is to stay put when I Touch Asta's shoulder lightly
Sequence:
Get wobbly, immediately tap shoulder, sit down to check the fall ," Rest Asta"
I needed to do my part to sit down as soon as I get the warning tap shoulder and then Sit Down Claire
Asta lies down beside me.
If needed I can then issue the "Help Me" command to get my DH although checking my fall it is just rest for 2-3 minutes and test to see if I can get up. Asta really got this one fast. I think he sensed that I needed him..

An all together fun game. We have been playing Get Rid of the Poodle. Asta loves this game. Happy for us both. Thanks Click

Something else we have been working on is "Get on your Mat. He is so much more reliable ( 90 % ) This of course will need to transition to any place the Mat is. Although useful inside, I need to take him to a safe spot and train with the Mat.

I guess it will be some time that we are stay inside. I am going to look through the Trick threads (Thanks Peggy) to see if there is somethings that Asta may like. The get in and out of a box will be a good first trick for us - Asta already loves boxes so I am thinking that we could get that down relatively quick.

As always thanks to the many people who watch this thread and help me along - couldn't do it without you.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Great job Claire and Asta! How old is Asta now, Claire?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Great job Claire and Asta! How old is Asta now, Claire?


Asta will be 6 later on this month. Hard to believe that he has progressed so nicely


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good boy, Asta!

My vertigo is flaring up again, which I find very upsetting—never knowing when it will hit or for how long. This sounds like an excellent behaviour to teach. 

Do you ask him to press against you while you sit?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Brilliant work on all that Claire.

If you are keen on tricks look up the tricks needed for an AKC tricks novice title and work on those. You can get the evaluation done via video recordings for a CGC evaluator to view.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Peggy - no to pressing up against me - that is another command "Stay close" With the rest command all I ask is for him is to lie down next to me as I recover from the upset balance. I can then issue a "Stay close" or if needed "Help me" command to summon help. I expect that most of the time, I will just need a 3-5 minute rest and then can get up on my own.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have been working on hand signals for targeting. His favorite target is for "Jump up" When I do the hand signal for "Jump Up" he never misses. I am hoping to work on hand signals for all of my commands. Asta seems to really like them, partially I guess because he is so attached to me. I have been using hand signals for the indoor commands hopefully we can transition to outdoor.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta is teaching me yet again as we train the Rest command. I thought I had broken up the steps I needed but our big stumbling block is the actual Rest command. Sometimes he will sit beside me just looking confused. Sitting is fine as long as it's a sit stay but I have not been enamored with the sit - I want him laying down beside me. No wonder Asta is confused by all this heeing and hawing and is not a happy camper. I need to fix the Rest command so there is no confusion. Here's were Asta helped out - "what behavior do you want me to do?" Ah Ha, Settle Down. So far working like a dream. Will eventually transit to just the shoulder tap as the cue to Settle Down. As Always Asta is smarter than me - Have some chicken, Asta.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Interestingly I just watched one of Susan Garrets videos and she addressed the stay command stating its not a necessary one to use. Our dogs when put in a sit or down she just stay there unless released with a word like "break" other than free or ok because we use those terms so often and it can get confusing. I'm thinking that perhaps just teaching him to down and remain down until released may be something to work toward. I'm planning on working on this and gradually re teach certain commands.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I know a trainer who doesn't teach a stay command, either. I find stay to be one of those life saving cues. It's so easy for dogs to chain together behaviors like sit/come. Down/come. If my dog escapes and is on the other side of a busy road, I want to be able to tell her to down and stay. Stay means don't move until I reach you and it means nothing else. The last thing I want is for my dog to anticipate a recall if there is traffic between us. 

The stay cue saved my dog Honey's life when she jumped the fence and was loose. Traffic whizzed by as she sprinted across Maple Street. A garbage truck driver locked up his truck to keep from hitting her. I yelled, "Honey down! Stay!" Honey stayed down until I got her. 

I also wrote a letter to Waste Management thanking the truck driver for his quick thinking. Waste Management figured out who was driving and gave him a commendation.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Off topic -- I just watched The Thin Man, with William Powell and Myrna Loy, and of course, Asta!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I get what your saying Click about stay being a safety issue but I see what Garrett is saying..If you tell your dog sit, they shouldn't anticipate a recall word any more than they would from a stay position. sit means sit till I either come to you or give you a release word. Same as using stay but in an emergency your teaching the dog one word instead of two. Personally I always used stay but I can see its not really necessary if the dog is well trained to sit or down and knows that both words also be mean stay in place. I guess it works with ones own demeanor, if your one who would yell sit.. stay as your first response in an emergency, then of course this is what you teach.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My recollection from obedience and therapy dog training is that a sit command should really be an automatic sit+stay command. Likewise down should be down+stay. It saves a cue when judges are counting your words.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Depression and Asta.
I have been suffering from severe depression. I usually recognize depression when I am in the bed,not interested in anything but sleep. When I am awake I am very groggy. So lots of sleep which has really made a mess of my schedule. Asta took the nudge for medication to new heights. Practically buried his nose into my side, push, repeat, push and so on till I awoke and realized that Asta was trying to get me up to take my medication - Asta has been taking his job seriously.
Good job Asta - have some turkey.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It’s amazing how clever Asta is knowing you need to get up and take medication. Asta is so attuned to you.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Amazing job Asta.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So very glad you have Asta!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta trains himself. Background: He always comes for me to wash his face after he drinks. When it rains I keep a supply of dog towels near the door. Now Asta has it all worked out. If he is wet and I forget to towel him off - he will go and get a dog towel and in the most adorable manner he will drag the towel and try to catch up with me. Yuppes, poodles are smart.
Anyone else have heir dog teach himself?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Asta trains himself. Background: He always comes for me to wash his face after he drinks. When it rains I keep a supply of dog towels near the door. Now Asta has it all worked out. If he is wet and I forget to towel him off - he will go and get a dog towel and in the most adorable manner he will drag the towel and try to catch up with me. Yuppes, poodles are smart.
> Anyone else have heir dog teach himself?


That's so adorable!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Slip ups on obedience. Some due to covid but no, it is how I am doing (severe depression) so I am not doing enough with him. Remembering that it is really most always the problem is with the person, not the dog. I have just no wanting to do a thing but hide in my room Psych doc changed medicines so hopefully that will help. Downside is that it takes some time for the new medication to kick in.
So back to Asta - I have put him on a long line again. He's not really sure what is going on. I will get out with him tomorrow and take him to the scary neighbors house. He barks all the time at the house, even more when people are out. People scared of Asta and he is quite formidable. 
Sorry Asta Stay close and we will get through this together.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's been a long time for me, and I haven't gone thru the extent of what you've had to go thru, but I remember how I felt in those kinds of times. 

You will get thru this, and I'm sure of that. You're always stronger than you think. You and Asta bolster each other. You're a team.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I got out a little bit today. Worked with Asta on commands at a distance with the long line. Went over sit stay and wait. Did not go to the scary house. Asta didn't seem quite on track so kept session short. I will try to get out with him everyday. Thanks Rose for your kind words and support.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think sitting out together with some yummy things for Asta sounds like a nice thing for both of you. Maybe add some yummy things for you, too?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I think sitting out together with some yummy things for Asta sounds like a nice thing for both of you. Maybe add some yummy things for you, too?


Treats for Asta outside sounds good. I really have no appetite. However you can help - bake a delicious lovely cake for me!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Treats for Asta outside sounds good. I really have no appetite. However you can help - bake a delicious lovely cake for me!


Wish I could get one to you! I’ll be sure to share hunger-inducing pics of my next creation.  Hugs to you and Asta.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Asta's Mom said:


> I will try to get out with him everyday.


Asta, The Best Medicine, Nothing Better For You


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Well we were out again on the long leash and I hit a hole and went down. Dropped the leash on the way down and just laid there on my side - Just after I fell and dropped the leash there was Asta.licking my face. I gave him the "Stay Close" command and he laid down next to me and pressed himself into my body. We stayed like that till I realized that I needed my husband to help me. Issued the "Help me" command and he took off looking for my husband. After he looked all place in the yard he went to the front door and did his bark and scratch. DH yelled "are you alright" I said no, I need you to help me up. Asta watched everything and trotted along leading DH to me all the wihile dragging his long leash. I had 2 broken toes, some nasty skinned on leg, knee, and thigh. The bad toes keep me off balance. I told DH that he would have to help me more for awhile.
Good job Asta - have some chicken.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I hope you're all right and feeling better quickly! Good thing Asta was there for you and is such a well trained boy! Did you break your toes from the fall, or is that an older injury? It's unclear to me the way you wrote it.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Dang! Amazing Asta to the rescue! DH is also pretty amazing . Glad this was no worse. Rest and heal.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes everything, including toes were sustained in the fall. My toes are now swollen and of a terrible color. I am out of balance with the damned toes. Will be resting now except for my favorite forays on PF.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Good boy, Asta! What a scary experience.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

It looks like now I have a 50lb standard lap dog. He is always very aware when I go awry, but never has done the lap thing at all. This time around He curled up tight on my lap but he was really too much dog for the lap so he spills off fore and aft.
Strange but loving - I cannot bring myself to counter this behavior.
Toes still ugly today and still swollen bu I can move about some if I am really careful.
As always friends thanks for the kindness you show to me and Asta.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry you took that tumble. How annoying, hope it heals quickly. Asta is the real hero, he has turned out to be amazing as a service dog. He’s going to help heal those broken toes.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes indeed! Asta is a HERO for sure! I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Ow! Glad he was there to help you. 

Have you taped your toes? I've broken three toes, one of them twice, and taping helped.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hellhound - I did think of taping but hadn't gone around to do it. Still very painful to the touch. With your suggestion I will tape them tonight - thanks very much for your experience and direction.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Tried taping - hard to do with swelling and it was more painful. Will try again when the swelling is down.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Very good boy, Asta! Stay close while your beloved human heals.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh this is truly unnerving kind of stuff. I have fllen and twisted my foot and separately a few toes. I felt very helpless when it happened. I wish you a speedy recovery and want you to give your oversized lap dog a really nice belly rub from me.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta is on the job. I am suffering falling down and problems as I can do nothing as this shakeing Can't get up without help.
The doctors can't figure this out. Said it was not a balance problem. So next week a bunch of tests.
But to bring it back to Asta - he is such a good boy. He stays with me. When I am in a bad way he will alert my husband. He is my keeper. On the job, doing what he has been trained to do.
.Love this boy.
Have some chicken Asta


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I hope you get some answers and some relief from this. I can imagine how disconcerting this is. Thank heaven for Asta and your DH. 
Keeping you all in my thoughts.

Good boy, Asta!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Have the _whole_ chicken, Asta! Good boy!

I hope the doctors are able to puzzle this out and that the solution is straightforward. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Claire I am sorry to hear of your disconcerting problems. I hope you get clear medical answers and solutions asap.

Good boy Asta!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

How I hope you and your doctors can find answers very quickly! Falls are so scary. I have had a few bad ones myself, and finally stole a stuffed toy and taped it down to a sharp corner. Please take care, dear Asta's Mom 💞!!!


----------

